# Newbie please meet Harley



## Mez-UK (May 4, 2011)

Hi everyone, have just found the forum and thought I would say hello. I will be collection my new cockapoo Harley on saturday (7th May 2011) so excited!
He is going to be a very special cockapoo (yes they all are) but Iam deaf and Harley is going to be trained by me to be my hearing dog! and I hope that once he is over a year old he will be a Pat dog also.
I for many years bred and trained boxers and vowed after losing jake would never have another dog however I became deaf overnight and it has been very hard so thats where Harley comes in and many months of intense training!
In this picture he is 5.5 weeks old and the breeder has just bathed him! he is a big chunky boy. 
meet Harley
aged 5.5 weeks








aged 8 weeks


----------



## Emma (Apr 29, 2011)

Awww Mary I cant see your pic for some reason! What a useful dog Harley is going to be. I had heard lots of them become hearing dogs etc. I saw a demonstration of hearing dogs on the TV the other day they are so clever! Emma x


----------



## Mez-UK (May 4, 2011)

Thanks I will try and edit it to add the picture not sure whats going wrong!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

hey welcome, what an amasing thing to do, i met a cockapoo who was trained as a hearing dog for the deaf. will you be reseaving help form a hearing dog trainer or a family member in teaching him what sounds to respond to. 

i would love to hear how he gets on, im sure he will be a star.


----------



## DebMax (Mar 12, 2011)

Please keep us updated!!!! And welcome!


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

Welcome Mary. I'm sorry about your hearing, but glad you'll be able to train Harley to help you out.


----------



## Emma (Apr 29, 2011)

Mary Harley looks like a very handsome boy. Congratulations. My puppy Maggie is arriving two wks tomorrow and Im starting to get nervous, hehe, also excited tho. Bet u cant wait for Harleys arrival now. Emma x


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Welcome Mary anf Harley and how exciting to get to know more about a cockapoo that is a hearing dog. I've seen there are some breeders who will give one of every litter to the hearing dogs but I've yet to see any in action so it will be exciting to see how things go for you and Harley. Given how often my Betty barks at things that we don't hear, especially when I am at my parents, my mum often jokes she should be a hearing dog! Can't wait to see more pics when you collect him!

X


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

That's really exciting. Please keep us up to date on how the training progresses. It will be really interesting to follow. Will he be the first hearing dog you have trained?


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Oh he is gorgeous! Keep us updated! xx


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Wow, what an interesting story - welcome! I'm really looking forward to hearing more about you and Harley and how you both get on!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Gorgeous puppy, and great name too, i hope that he can help you out, you'llbe the best of friends


----------



## Kel (Feb 1, 2011)

Welcome, Mary  
Harley is adorable! Can't wait to hear all about him.


----------



## Mez-UK (May 4, 2011)

Hi everyone, thank you for your kind remarks, getting very excited now! all set to collect him tomorrow- but having problems uploading picture, I have used photobucket before on other sites but it doesn't seem to be uploading when I copy the data across can anyone please help as I will be posting more tomorrow when I have him home!


----------



## Emma (Apr 29, 2011)

I just tought myself how to put photos up last night Mary and I used Kendals tutorial which is the thread at the top of this forum. Seemed to work ok. Emma x


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Mez-UK said:


> Hi everyone, thank you for your kind remarks, getting very excited now! all set to collect him tomorrow- but having problems uploading picture, I have used photobucket before on other sites but it doesn't seem to be uploading when I copy the data across can anyone please help as I will be posting more tomorrow when I have him home!


If you copy and paste the IMG code it should work.


----------



## Mez-UK (May 4, 2011)

Dylansmum said:


> If you copy and paste the IMG code it should work.


I did that, can anyone tell me if there is a picture showing or just my avatar photo? 
Well have got him and he has been brilliant apart from waking to tke him out three times for a wee I had no noise from his "den" (which is a large dog crate with a smaller box inside to sleep in!) and by doing this along with taking him out everytime he wakes or eats and by using the command "be clean" we have had no accidents indoors and at 8 weeks its remarkable!  will try and upload some more photos but could someone let me know if any photos are showing apart from avatar on my original post (they are not showing to me.
thanks Mary


----------



## Mez-UK (May 4, 2011)

First day home my new "den"








Busy first day no problem with sleeping in his den!








Harley meets cockapoo Ronnie (haircut on tuesday lol) best buddies took about 5 seconds!








how do you do! my names Harley!








Lets play!
These are today! met my sonwent to costa coffee for a little socialising own chair of course!! 








Can I help take a photo please!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

awwwwwww love the photo of him thei the cammera strap lol


----------



## Mez-UK (May 4, 2011)

He has been brilliant, considering he only left his mum and siblings he has settled in with no problems what so ever! (yes it could be the calm before the storm!!) but so far he seems a very well balanced little man. To him everything is fun and a game but with all my dogs and their training (starts from day 1) visitors must obey house rules (yes I enforce them and they take more training sometimes lol) and everyone must follow and use the correct commands and body language! but he is really doing well and I think is going to make a great hearing dog for me as well as becoming my best friend! I feel like I am the luckiest person on the planet!


----------



## Kel (Feb 1, 2011)

So sweet


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Sounds like he's settling in really well. It's great when they "fit" so well with you. Keep us up to date with his training - it'll be really interesting to follow.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

He is beautiful!!! you will have to show us a video if his training and the commands that you give...I would love to see it! 
Lady does sit and down with hand commands only, it's interesting how they learn!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi Mary everything seems great and Harley's a lucky dog and a clever boy. Good luck with your training look forward to following your progress x


----------

